# *Flower Watering Exchange* Looking for 1 more people to water my flowers! Kody is crafting wooden shop sign [Closed]



## Holysub (May 2, 2020)

For those who still are not aware, getting visitors to water your flowers will drastically increase hybrid yields for that day for up to 5 visitors.

Self watered-12% chance
1 visitor-25% chance
2 visitors-35% chance
3 visitors-50% chance
4 visitors-65% chance
5 visitors-80% chance

So I'm offering a watering exchange or if you would rather I can just pay you to water mine. There are 3 dirt plots about 5 mins work. I will supply watering cans! Also feel free to shop while you're here.

Payment
1 NMT or 80k bells

Or I can return the favor and water your flowers!

Todays helpers (may 18th)
Hanami
Oswinoswald
Tiffany
TBD

Yesterdays helpers (may 17th)
The_Wanderer
TazRy
Cavegirl
Nearthy


----------



## Ireuna (May 2, 2020)

Holysub said:


> There are about 200 flowers total in the 6 dark dirt plots (I'll show you where) 5-10 mins work. I will supply watering cans!
> Can pay multiple different ways your choice between
> 
> Hybrids x15.
> ...



can i get3 colour of each hybrid


----------



## jelibear (May 2, 2020)

hi! i'd be interested in watering your flowers for the butter churn and the log chair. c:


----------



## Pastrulio (May 2, 2020)

Holysub said:


> There are about 200 flowers total in the 6 dark dirt plots (I'll show you where) 5-10 mins work. I will supply watering cans!
> Can pay multiple different ways your choice between
> 
> Hybrids x15.
> ...


Do you still need work sir


----------



## edrinaline (May 2, 2020)

i’d like to water for any purple windflowers you have!


----------



## xiheeet (May 2, 2020)

If you still need help, I would love to water your flowers for the log chair and wild wood wall DIY!


----------



## thrillingprince (May 2, 2020)

i will come by and water for 2NMT


----------



## Holysub (May 3, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Holysub (May 4, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Lazy Faye (May 4, 2020)

Hi, I would love to help water your plants and test out my "new" Nintendo online account. I haven't been online since NL *sigh*


----------



## Holysub (May 4, 2020)

Lazy Faye said:


> Hi, I would love to help water your plants and test out my "new" Nintendo online account. I haven't been online since NL *sigh*


Sure! I'll send you a dodo code in a sec, what is your preferred payment?


----------



## Lazy Faye (May 4, 2020)

If you have fruit other than cherries, oranges or coconuts that would be awesome. If not, bells would be fine. I'm not picky


----------



## Helenajayne93 (May 4, 2020)

I'm also happy to assist with the watering


----------



## daisyy (May 4, 2020)

hi i'm interested in watering, have done this before for others on this board! preferred payment:
Pink cosmos x5
Orange cosmos x5 
Orange pansies x5

ty


----------



## Holysub (May 4, 2020)

Of course! Sending dodo codes now


----------



## Holysub (May 5, 2020)

Bump


----------



## RhinoK (May 5, 2020)

I'd love to partake! Would you be able to water mine, too?


----------



## Holysub (May 5, 2020)

RhinoK said:


> I'd love to partake! Would you be able to water mine, too?


Sure! I'll pm you a dodo code


----------



## JacquesZeBird (May 5, 2020)

I'm interested in helping for 2 NMTs! :^)


----------



## Holysub (May 5, 2020)

JacquesZeBird said:


> I'm interested in helping for 2 NMTs! :^)


Ok  I'll pm you


----------



## Aardbei (May 5, 2020)

Hello 

I can water your flowers if you come water mine


----------



## Holysub (May 5, 2020)

Aardbei said:


> Hello
> 
> I can water your flowers if you come water mine


Sure! I'm currently in the process of watering someone's flowers as payment but if you want to send me a dodo code I'll be there to water yours as soon as I'm done!


----------



## Aardbei (May 5, 2020)

Holysub said:


> Sure! I'm currently in the process of watering someone's flowers as payment but if you want to send me a dodo code I'll be there to water yours as soon as I'm done!



Sure ! No problem ! 

I'm also in a watering exchange with someone actually  
I hope it won't take too much time ahah


----------



## grah (May 5, 2020)

I'd love to water exchange with you!


----------



## Holysub (May 5, 2020)

allybishop said:


> I'd love to water exchange with you!


Ok! I just finished up my watering I'll pm you a dodo code


----------



## buuunii (May 5, 2020)

May I come Water And see redd?


----------



## Aardbei (May 5, 2020)

I'm available ! 

Sorry


----------



## Holysub (May 9, 2020)

Bump


----------



## SaltedKaramel (May 9, 2020)

Hey! Id like to come water your flowers! Could you come water mine in return?


----------



## Holysub (May 9, 2020)

SaltedKaramel said:


> Hey! Id like to come water your flowers! Could you come water mine in return?


Sure I'll send you the dodo code!


----------



## witchlapis (May 9, 2020)

would you like to do water exchange with me as well?


----------



## Holysub (May 9, 2020)

witchlapis said:


> would you like to do water exchange with me as well?


Sure I'll pm you


----------



## Coconutland (May 9, 2020)

Hi I can water your plants


----------



## Holysub (May 9, 2020)

Coconutland said:


> Hi I can water your plants


Sure! I'll be a couple mins I have to pay my watering debts. Did you want me to water yours in return? Or do you have a preferred payment


----------



## Coconutland (May 9, 2020)

Holysub said:


> Sure! I'll be a couple mins I have to pay my watering debts. Did you want me to water yours in return? Or do you have a preferred payment



I would prefer NMT if that’s okay


----------



## Holysub (May 9, 2020)

Coconutland said:


> I would prefer NMT if that’s okay


Sounds good! I'll send you a dodo code as soon as I get back to my island


----------



## Holysub (May 10, 2020)

Bump


----------



## chibibunnyx (May 10, 2020)

I can stop by for nmt c:


----------



## doetothelindsay (May 10, 2020)

I'd love to do a water exchange


----------



## Holysub (May 10, 2020)

chibibunnyx said:


> I can stop by for nmt c:


Sure! I'll send you dodo code


----------



## LennyShelly (May 10, 2020)

I’ll water your flowers for 1 NMT


----------



## Holysub (May 10, 2020)

LennyShelly said:


> I’ll water your flowers for 1 NMT


Sure! I'll send you the code now


----------



## Cnydaquil (May 10, 2020)

may i help?


----------



## Holysub (May 10, 2020)

MissMelody said:


> may i help?


Sure! What is your preferred payment?


----------



## Cnydaquil (May 10, 2020)

Holysub said:


> Sure! What is your preferred payment?


nmt please


----------



## Spends (May 10, 2020)

Do you still need help?


----------



## jo_electric (May 10, 2020)

I’m available if still needed


----------



## Holysub (May 10, 2020)

Spends said:


> Do you still need help?


Hi! Sorry for the delay. I still need 1 more if you're still available

	Post automatically merged: May 10, 2020



jo_electric said:


> I’m available if still needed


Hi are you still available. I need 1 more


----------



## jo_electric (May 10, 2020)

So didn’t get a notification. I am.


----------



## Holysub (May 10, 2020)

jo_electric said:


> So didn’t get a notification. I am.


Sounds good. I'll send you a dodo code. What is your preferred payment?


----------



## Holysub (May 12, 2020)

Bump


----------



## LennyShelly (May 12, 2020)

I’m available


----------



## Holysub (May 12, 2020)

LennyShelly said:


> I’m available


Ok! I'll send you a code  what is your preferred payment?


----------



## Coconutland (May 12, 2020)

Hiya I can water for 1 NMT


----------



## LennyShelly (May 12, 2020)

Holysub said:


> Ok! I'll send you a code  what is your preferred payment?


I prefer NMT please!


----------



## thanat0aster (May 12, 2020)

Hey I'll water for a NMT!


----------



## Holysub (May 12, 2020)

thanat0aster said:


> Hey I'll water for a NMT!


Sure I'll send you the dodo code


----------



## Amber~Eddy (May 14, 2020)

I will water your flowers for hybrids if you have what I don’t, otherwise i will take the bamboo bench diy


----------



## cris4488 (May 14, 2020)

Hi! Did you still need help?


----------



## Holysub (May 17, 2020)

Bump


----------



## The_Wanderer (May 17, 2020)

I would love to come over and water for you!


----------



## Holysub (May 17, 2020)

The_Wanderer said:


> I would love to come over and water for you!


Sure! I'll send you a dodo code. What is your preferred payment?


----------



## TazRy (May 17, 2020)

Hit me up I'll come


----------



## The_Wanderer (May 17, 2020)

Bells would be fine! I'll also just shop your stores real quick while I'm there if that's okay!


----------



## CaveGirl (May 17, 2020)

I would love to come over and help


----------



## nearthy (May 17, 2020)

Hi! I’d love to come, and I also need the favor in return


----------



## douujin (May 17, 2020)

if you need anyone, i’ll do it for bells!


----------



## Holysub (May 18, 2020)

Bump


----------



## OswinOswald (May 18, 2020)

Hey I'll come water if you can come water some flowers at my town!


----------



## Holysub (May 18, 2020)

OswinOswald said:


> Hey I'll come water if you can come water some flowers at my town!


Sure! I'll send you the code!


----------



## analytic (May 18, 2020)

i can just come by for free


----------



## kellyngg (May 18, 2020)

Hello! I can water your flowers as well if you still need a person


----------

